# Classic mini



## Engineer Daddy (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked through most the posts and did not see any info/ discussions about classic minis. Does anyone know of a forum for classic minis?


----------



## Ironraven (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.minimania.com/msgthreads.cfm

This is a good one!


----------



## Engineer Daddy (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! I am heading back to the states soon and it will be nice to find some meets and gather/ exchange info.


----------

